# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  قبولی پزشکی با لیسانس پرستاری چند سال طول میکشه؟؟؟

## milad475

سلام.کسی که لیسانس پرستاری داره اگه پزشکی قبول شه باید همون ۷ سال پزشکیو بخونه یا کمتر؟؟؟

----------


## V_buqs

> سلام.کسی که لیسانس پرستاری داره اگه پزشکی قبول شه باید همون ۷ سال پزشکیو بخونه یا کمتر؟؟؟



والا من تاجایی که اطلاع دارم میشه واحد های مشترکو حذف کرد مثلا درس ریاضی 1 رو پرستاری خوندی دیگه نیازی نیست اونجام بخونیش (البته باز از       آدمش سوال کن)

----------


## Ordijahannam

تا جایی که من پرس وجو کردم علوم پایه پزشکی رو دیگه لازم نیس بخونی!یعنی مستقیما میری تو استاژری البته هرکس یچیز میگه ولی من اینو خیلی شنیدم

----------


## milad475

> تا جایی که من پرس وجو کردم علوم پایه پزشکی رو دیگه لازم نیس بخونی!یعنی مستقیما میری تو استاژری البته هرکس یچیز میگه ولی من اینو خیلی شنیدم


علوم پایه پزشکی رو نخونیم بقیش چن سال طول میکشه؟؟

----------


## Ordijahannam

> علوم پایه پزشکی رو نخونیم بقیش چن سال طول میکشه؟؟


4سال

----------


## parham7983

> سلام.کسی که لیسانس پرستاری داره اگه پزشکی قبول شه باید همون ۷ سال پزشکیو بخونه یا کمتر؟؟؟


اگه کسی فقط علوم پایه پرستاری رو خونده باشه و انصراف بده و تو کنکور پزشکی قبول شه چی؟؟

----------


## ENZO77

> سلام.کسی که لیسانس پرستاری داره اگه پزشکی قبول شه باید همون ۷ سال پزشکیو بخونه یا کمتر؟؟؟


سلام
یه سری واحدا تطبیق میخوره و دیگه نیازی نیست خونده بشه
مثلا احتمال زیاد،همه عمومیارو تطبیق بزنن برات
ولی درسای اختصاصیو به هیچ وجه تطبیق نمیزنن
مثلا اینجوری نیست که فیزیولوژی رو تو پرستاری پاس کنی،بعد تو پزشکی دیگه نیاز نباشه بخونی.چون هم تعداد واحدا متفاوته هم سرفصلا.خیلی واضحه که فیزیولوژی که دوستان پرستاری میخونن کمتر از فیزیولوژی پزشکیا باشه.یا مثلا میکروب و انگل و بیوشیمی و ...
بطور کلی هیچ درسیو به جز عمومیا تطبیق نمیزنن
پس طول دوره همون ۷ سال میمونه

یکی از همکلاسیای ما لیسانس علوم آزمایشگاهی داره.با اینکه درس های میکروب شناسی و انگل شناسیو خیلیییی مفصل و بیشتر از پزشکیا،قبلا خونده بود،بازم براش تطبیق نزدن
چون تعداد واحدا متفاوت بوده
موفق باشی

----------


## -Sara-

7سال که نمیشه کمتره

----------


## milad475

Up

----------

